# E-gads that's birdseed



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy cow...I know we all have animals who do weird stuff...but I have a cat who eats birdseed. When I feed my bird I have to put down a small pile for Maks...here I am showing you a not so very dignified cat eating birdseed....









































E gads, how did that get in here?




I just can't think of any funny captions, these pictures speak for themselves...


----------



## Fernando (Apr 15, 2011)

hahah! nice! 

Maggie, I just called my local feed store and they said they sell wild bird seeds for .75 a lb. Can I grow those in my tortoise pen? 

What do you think would be included in the seeds?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 15, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> hahah! nice!
> 
> Maggie, I just called my local feed store and they said they sell wild bird seeds for .75 a lb. Can I grow those in my tortoise pen?
> 
> What do you think would be included in the seeds?



I don't know what is in the seeds, but I do know you can grow birdseed for a tortoise...


----------



## Fernando (Apr 15, 2011)

cool!

I like the 4th picture with his tongue out


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 15, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> cool!
> 
> I like the 4th picture with his tongue out



I like the several with seed stuck to his nose..


----------



## harris (Apr 15, 2011)

My Labradors are vacuum cleaners around my outside birdfeeders.


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 15, 2011)

silly kitty, seeds are for birds!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 15, 2011)

It's the new craze, bird seed diet...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2011)

I like squash face...just sayin'


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 15, 2011)

hahaha that is crazy! Silly kitty 
My dog eats the black sunflower seeds that have fallen from our bird feeder  (He eats everything though...Kleenex is a favorite  )


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Must be good, can not hurt!


----------



## terryo (Apr 15, 2011)

Maggie, I love all your pictures.....they always make me laugh. I'm with Yvonne...I LOVE squash face. When I see your name I skip everything and go to see what you posted. You always post the funniest pictures.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 15, 2011)

not to worry mine also eats bird seed.


----------



## Isa (Apr 16, 2011)

LLOOLL So cute Maggie  I never knew a cat would eat birdseeds, what is funny is Max looks like he is enjoying it . I agree with the others about the squash faces, I love them . Thanks for sharing your pictures and thanks for the giggles!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to see Bob pics...hint hint


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 16, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> I would love to see Bob pics...hint hint


Holy cow Katie! I just made a Bob thread for Missy...wasn't that enough? You girls are out of control


----------

